

GoDaddy is down - wishbear
http://godaddy.com

======
jfdi
Was just logging in to post the same.

It looks like their nameservers went down? All my sites hosted behind GoDaddy
domains are all down too.

Anyone else have a more technically complete explanation for the outage?

~~~
wishbear
dnssy reports "No nameservers found at parent nameserver":
[http://www.dnssy.com/report.php?q=NS21.DOMAINCONTROL.COM](http://www.dnssy.com/report.php?q=NS21.DOMAINCONTROL.COM)

------
jaequery
uh looks like they went down hard

~~~
jaequery
anndd they're back

